# Radio London- Robert Elms and Danny Baker face axe



## ash (Oct 20, 2011)

The reccent BBC cuts are likely to have a massive impact on Radio London.  The plans are to keep breakfast and morning (Vanessa) programmes.  Afternoon programming will be shared with surrounding (Essex, Surrey .....) local radio.  Drive time (Eddie Nestor) will continue and then the evening shows will also be shared. Sport is likely to be cut to nothing and no all night broadcasting.
This is 'supposedly' open to consultation so if you don't want to loose Robert or Danny or anyone else that you currently listen to  go to:

bbc.co.uk/trust and click on consultation BBC local radio

The Govt have decided not to fund BBC Welsh and Scotish stations anymore so the BBC are  off setting their loss and London is loosing out big time.  The average cuts to local radio are 20 % we are loosing 25% of London local radio.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 20, 2011)

If David Robey hasn't presided over enough cultural vandalism at BBC London over the years 

Losing either Elms or Baker would just be utterly nuts. So fucking shortsighted all of this.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/oct/07/danny-baker-bbc-cuts


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 20, 2011)

Fucking hell 

Stations that have no night broadcasting quickly turn into non-stations. Getting rid of Danny Baker too is crazy. What a joke.


----------



## Ponyutd (Oct 21, 2011)

Danny tried to get punters to pay for his show by podcast. £2 a week I think it was, can't quite remember. If that hadn't failed dismally he would have been off from radio London like a flash. Wasn't bothered too much then was he?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2011)

Ponyutd said:


> Danny tried to get punters to pay for his show by podcast. £2 a week I think it was, can't quite remember. If that hadn't failed dismally he would have been off from radio London like a flash. Wasn't bothered too much then was he?


should get daz to sponsor it


----------



## Maggot (Oct 22, 2011)

Elms and Baker are the best thing about BBC London.

If you want to make your views known go to this page  http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbctrust/contact/index.shtml  and use the email address on the right.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 22, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Elms and Baker are the best thing about BBC London.



Only two who make it worth listening to. I would happily see the rest go just to keep those two shows. Personally I prefer the Robert Elms show because you get a sense that he is a man who genuinely loves London and its culture but Danny Baker is amusing enough.

As for the rest of the station its a farce. The drive time show in particular is the worst of the lot and I only ever listen to it if I fancy a real life version of 'down the line'


----------



## clicker (Oct 22, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Elms and Baker are the best thing about BBC London.
> 
> If you want to make your views known go to this page http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbctrust/contact/index.shtml and use the email address on the right.



Just sent them a piece of my mind....how dare they....Danny and Robert are the benchmark other broadcasters merely aspire to....etc etc etc....


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 23, 2011)

Well you can blame this man, rhymes with cunt


----------

